# Apple Snails....a real problem Help



## tropicalworld (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a beautiful almost natural bog where I grow Lotus, Iris, Papyrus, Echinodorus etc etc. Last year I had beautiful tropical Lilies but stupidly encouraged Apple snails which have now taken over. (By the way I live in South Florida) They are eating everything. 

This bog drains down to a much larger pond, almost a lake where snails seem???? to be more under control. 

They are so thick I can gather a 5 gallon bucket full of them by placing several banana leaves in the water as an attractant and then physically removing them in less than 30 minutes. 
These are the big ones but babies are almost as thick as the sandy bottom. 

Would like to control with Cichlids, or natural predator rather than using heavy metals although I have been told a copper pipe added might kill them off. There is always the risk of them going down the drain and getting into our canal system even though there are a number of exotic species here in South Florida. 

I hate to drain the bog and dry it out but it is becoming useless to me with the snail population. I will try and post some pictures of our bog later today


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

if your going to get a fish to kill them...use a clown loach...if not just use salt which will kill them


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Is this an outdoor bog? Sounds like it by your description. Not sure clowns would work in that environment. However, in an aquarium setting.....definately your snail patrol.

I'm not sure on adding chems either as this could have other harmfull affects on the environment there. A copper pipe might assist in the control. What other inhabitants might you have in the bog and lake?

Pics would be beneficial.


----------



## tropicalworld (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes this is an outdoor situation. Probably talking 10 to 15 wide and 200 feet long. I would guess several thousand gallons when it is low. How much salt? Cant use it strong enough to kill the plants. I have pictures posted now


----------

